# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Εντοπισμος κινητου τηλεφωνου...

## BaCkSpAcE

Υπαρχεί κάποιο σχέδιο ή κάποια συσκευή που εντοπίζει κινητό τηλέφωνο;Ευχαριστω εκ των υστέρων παίδες.

----------


## NUKE

Υπαρχει ενα σχεδιο απο ελεκτρορ.Το ειχα φτιαξει αλλα δεν ηταν και τρομερος εντοπισμος.Αλλα σιγουρα κατλαβαινες οτι υπαρχει κινητο σε μια μικρη εμβελεια.Θα κοιταξω να το βρω και να το σκαναρω αν το θες...

----------


## kostas30

για ρωτα την VODAFONE  αυτοι ξερουν  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## BaCkSpAcE

ενταξει NUKE θα περιμενω να το ανεβασεις,στην βονταφον δεν εχω φιλους  :Shocked:

----------


## NUKE

Το κυκλωμα απλα δειχνει αν ξερω γω μεσα σε ενα δωματιο υπαρχει κινητο.Μονο αυτο.Σημερα το βραδυ θα το ανεβασω

----------


## BaCkSpAcE

μια χαρα ειναι,αυτο θελω προς το παρον ευχαριστω NUKE.Υπαρχει καποιο site που αναφερετε σε τετοια κυκλωματα ισως;

----------


## GEWKWN

Κοιτα να ρωτησεις στην "Vodαfone"
εχει και σωστο λογισμικο "ακουει" 
και "βλεπει"

----------


## BaCkSpAcE

υπαρχει καποιο site με διαφορα circuits να πειραματιστω;Και μετα θα παω βονταφον χαχαχαααααα

----------


## babisko

> υπαρχει καποιο site με διαφορα circuits να πειραματιστω;Και μετα θα παω βονταφον χαχαχαααααα



Μπα; έπεσε τόση πολλή δουλειά, ώστε να ζητάνε τέτοια ειδικότητα;
 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## BaCkSpAcE

εγινε παιδες...ενημερωθηκα.Θα δοκιμασω του NUKE το κυκλωμα μου αρκει   :Laughing:

----------


## NUKE

Τελικα δεν το ειχα παρει απο περιοδικο αλλα το ειχα βρει απο το ιντερνετ.Παντως ειναι του ελεκτορ.Λεει οτι εχει και κατευθηντικη κεραια.Λοιπον ειναι αυτο:

http://rapidshare.com/files/46814973...one_Tracer.pdf

----------


## panos_panopoulos

όταν είναι  NEC το κιν.  δίνουμε #6322522* εμφανίζει το κρυφό μενου, πάμε cell id είναι το αναγνωριστικό κυψέλης η κάθε κυψέλη έχει διαφορετικό id, φτίαχνουμε μια λίστα απο αναγνωριστικά κυψέλης και μετακινούμαστε ανάλογα σε πια περιοχή βρισκόμαστε αλλάζει το id. η κυψέλη είναι μια στενή γεωγραφική περιοχή που το κινητό μας κάνει log in κάθε φορά. για δε νόκια is: *#92702689# νομίζω ότι το έχει το κρυφό του μενού πείτε μου; (γιατί να φτιάξεις συσκευή!) Υπήρξε μια επιμορφωτική εκπομπή του Ευα*λατου παλαιότερα και τα ομολόγησε όλα για επιμόρφωση των θεατών του !

----------


## NUKE

Δεν καταλαβα.και πως καταλαβαινουμε οτι υπαρχει καποιο κινητο?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> όταν είναι  NEC το κιν.  δίνουμε #6322522* εμφανίζει το κρυφό μενου, πάμε cell id είναι το αναγνωριστικό κυψέλης η κάθε κυψέλη έχει διαφορετικό id, φτίαχνουμε μια λίστα απο αναγνωριστικά κυψέλης και μετακινούμαστε ανάλογα σε πια περιοχή βρισκόμαστε αλλάζει το id. η κυψέλη είναι μια στενή γεωγραφική περιοχή που το κινητό μας κάνει log in κάθε φορά. για δε νόκια is: *#92702689# νομίζω ότι το έχει το κρυφό του μενού πείτε μου; (γιατί να φτιάξεις συσκευή!) Υπήρξε μια επιμορφωτική εκπομπή του Ευα*λατου παλαιότερα και τα ομολόγησε όλα για επιμόρφωση των θεατών του !



επειδη αν γινεις πιο αναλυτικος μαλον θα παει για κλειδωμα το θεμα αν εχεις χρονο στειλε καποιο pm  πιο αναλυτικο και καμια σελιδα αν ξερεις με παρομοια ή και πιο χοντρα κολπα.

----------


## PCMan

> όταν είναι  NEC το κιν.  δίνουμε #6322522* εμφανίζει το κρυφό μενου, πάμε cell id είναι το αναγνωριστικό κυψέλης η κάθε κυψέλη έχει διαφορετικό id, φτίαχνουμε μια λίστα απο αναγνωριστικά κυψέλης και μετακινούμαστε ανάλογα σε πια περιοχή βρισκόμαστε αλλάζει το id. η κυψέλη είναι μια στενή γεωγραφική περιοχή που το κινητό μας κάνει log in κάθε φορά. για δε νόκια is: *#92702689# νομίζω ότι το έχει το κρυφό του μενού πείτε μου; (γιατί να φτιάξεις συσκευή!) Υπήρξε μια επιμορφωτική εκπομπή του Ευα*λατου παλαιότερα και τα ομολόγησε όλα για επιμόρφωση των θεατών του !



Στα νόκια και μόνο στα series 60 εμφανίζει την κυψέλη απο όπου πέρνεις σήμα με το πρόγραμμα celltrack. Στα NEC με αυτό τον κωδικό μπορεί να σου εμφανίζει πάλι την κυψέλη που παίρνεις εσύ σήμα αλλα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σου εμφανίζει αν υπάρχει άλλο τηλέφωνο κοντά. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στα νοκια με το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα οπότε δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα αυτό που λές.
Α και μην αρχίσουμε συζήτηση για τις μπαρούφες που έλεγε ο ευαγγελάτος στις εκπομπές του με τα κινητά...

Ο κωδικός *#92702689# εμφανίζει το Life timer του κινητού, δηλαδή πόσες ώρες συνολικά έχεις μιλήσει στο τηλέφωνο ανεξάρτητα απ το αν έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση στοκινητό η κάτι άλλο.. Σε παλιότερα τηλέφωνα(series 40) εμφάνιζε και κάποιες άλλες πληροφορίες όπως ημερομηνία αγοράς, επισκευής και τέτοια.

hlektrologos000 Γιατί να κλειδωθεί? Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτά τα έχει πει ο ευαγγελάτος δημόσια άρα δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Για τα NEC (επειδή είμαι κάτοχος) δουλεύει το μενου όπου φένεται το Cell id. Εννοείται ότι το είπα για να πειραματιστείς σε δικό σου κινητό, το celltrack το έχω ακούσει & εγώ νομίζω οτι μπορείς να το περάσεις σε ξένο κινητό ώστε να ειδοποιεί το δικό σου που βρίσκεται (κάτι σαν ιός) και να μη φαίνεται.

----------


## PCMan

Δεν γίνεται να στείλει το celltrack το cell id του σε άλλο κινητό.
Με το cell id δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη με την τοποθεσία όσο καλές σημειώσεις και αν έχεις. Ας πούμε ότι έιμαι εδώ που είμαι και μου γράφει έναν αριθμό. Αν κάνω δύο βήματα αλλάζει αλλά δεν είναι στάνταρ ο αριθμός που θα σου δίξει.

----------


## BaCkSpAcE

ευχαριστω NUKE,ειναι οντως απο το ελεκτορ αφου εχει υπογραφη του kainka  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Τι εμβέλεια έχει αυτό?

----------

